# FL exam help



## marc76075

Hey everyone, I was hoping to get some advice from the FL plumbers on the state exam or anybody that wants to add their 2 cents. I go for my exam on feb 23rd. I know the test is open book but for the past 4 months I've been trying to memorize the code and the other books. Am I trying to do to much? I already knew a decent amount of the code from work and just looking up important bits of it. I guess I'm just getting nervous now that its a few weeks away. Can anyone share experience taking their exam or advice so I don't feel like I have to study from 4pm-midnight everyday?


----------



## Redwood

marc76075 said:


> I know the test is open book but for the past 4 months I've been trying to memorize the code and the other books. Am I trying to do to much?


Yea don't try to memorize the book.
That isn't going to happen and it will make you get stupid! :whistling2:

Instead get really good at looking things up in the book, That is what they want you to be able to do...

Get the tabs that go on the page edges and learn where to find everything quickly in the book.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

There are several of us on here who have taken and passed the Fla. state exam.

The trade knowledge exam, in my opinion, is the more difficult of the two. I practiced nearly 200 isometric drawings before my exam. You'd better be able to ace those, they're worth (50) points of that exam. Do those first in the AM session, then when done, tackle the (50) multiple choice questions. If someone does the multiple choice first, your time will run short and you won't have enough time to do the (5) isos.

With regard to the (50) multiple choice in the AM session, and the (70) multiple choice in the PM session, you better be able to locate info quickly, especially in the Medical Gas book. They will ask med gas questions. My exam had many med gas questions on it in the morning session. Believe me, 4 hrs and 45 minutes goes fast in the morning. The afternoon session is also 4 hrs and 45 minutes, but there are no isometric drawings.

Do you have all the reference books from the DBPR's wedsite? Study the NFPA 14 (Standpipes and Hose Systems). They might ask about that. According to NFPA 14 the max. pressure at any point in system shall not exceed 350 psi. Study table 7.8.2.1. in NFPA 14. For example, a standpipe for a class II system that is 75' high, needs to be a minimum of 2 1/2" pipe (riser). If that riser were over 100', than riser would have to be 3". Class I and class III standpipes shall be a minimum of 4". And stanpipes that are part of a combined system shall be a minimum of 6". I wish you the best.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Look up speed and drawing speed are the name of the game. Those iso's are real important. I had a ritual when I was studying for my test. I would allow myself 10 minutes to do practice drawings. I hated the dry reading of the NFPA book so I paid special attention to look ups in this department.


----------



## blowfish

the isos are so easy single bathrooms, you dont have to size it or anything,, the journeyman test was twice as hard as the state test, the journeymen iso was a hotel you need to draw water and dwv and size it, and the whole test was closed book. for the state acouple of plumbing questions and the rest were med gas


----------



## marc76075

I have all the books listed for the exam, but I didn't get the tabs. Should I go ahead and get them? If so, where? I don't know about getting reference materials through those construction schools that fill my mailbox everyday. Just going through NFPA 14 and 99 has put me to sleep serval times, so I guess it would be worth it. I guess my nerves are getting the better of me. I probly wont sleep at all the night before. Thanks for responses guys. Much appreciated


----------



## Redwood

It's been a couple of years since I had to worry about studying... :laughing:

But what I said was told to me by young guys coming into the trade...

Here's your tabs....

http://tinyurl.com/4p2jt9o


----------



## marc76075

Thanks redwood sometimes it's a pain typing on my phone. ( you got me good on that one)


----------



## Tommy plumber

marc76075 said:


> I have all the books listed for the exam, but I didn't get the tabs. Should I go ahead and get them? If so, where? I don't know about getting reference materials through those construction schools that fill my mailbox everyday. Just going through NFPA 14 and 99 has put me to sleep serval times, so I guess it would be worth it. I guess my nerves are getting the better of me. I probly wont sleep at all the night before. Thanks for responses guys. Much appreciated


 



Yes, tab and high-light your books. As already posted, you have to be able to look up info quickly. One of my isometric drawings was a back-to-back gang restroom, men's and ladies's room. Then you had to draw it twice because the exam said the floor plan repeats. So you had to get alot of drawing on that page than label it all. They wanted the 3rd and 4th floor drawn. So that one drawing took me like 30-45 minutes alone.


----------



## Tommy plumber

marc76075 said:


> Hey everyone, I was hoping to get some advice from the FL plumbers on the state exam or anybody that wants to add their 2 cents. I go for my exam on feb 23rd. I know the test is open book but for the past 4 months I've been trying to memorize the code and the other books. Am I trying to do to much? I already knew a decent amount of the code from work and just looking up important bits of it. I guess I'm just getting nervous now that its a few weeks away. Can anyone share experience taking their exam or advice so I don't feel like I have to study from 4pm-midnight everyday?


 



Oh yeah, take a mild sleeping pill the night before your exam...:whistling2:


----------



## Proud Plumber

Oh WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! make sure you look up tabbing rules must be clear tabs stapled or stuck in so they do not fall or can be pulled out easily. Sometimes the proctors will check.


----------



## Tommy plumber

marc76075 said:


> I have all the books listed for the exam, but I didn't get the tabs. Should I go ahead and get them? If so, where? I don't know about getting reference materials through those construction schools that fill my mailbox everyday. Just going through NFPA 14 and 99 has put me to sleep serval times, so I guess it would be worth it. I guess my nerves are getting the better of me. I probly wont sleep at all the night before. Thanks for responses guys. Much appreciated


 


The Florida Contractors Manual is like 10 books in one. That book needs tabs. When you take the business and finance exam, you will need that book tabbed. That book has like over 1,000 pages.

Oh yeah, you'd better study the accounting priciples. You will probably see a number of questions dealing with accounting.


----------



## stillaround

No way to get grandfathered in? :laughing: O well, if at 1st you dont succeed.....dont worry..you have 2 more chances...then you can worry a little. If you dont pass the 2nd time spend some money with those guaranteed to help you pass outfits. No one I know likes tests.


----------



## Plasticman

I signed up for a refresher course with AAA construction school. Lasted all day Sunday and Monday. I was already scheduled to take the exam 2 weeks later.
The instructor said he advises to wait at least 30 days before taking the exam but since I was already scheduled to take it he said study every other night for the first week and don't even look at the study material at all for the next week and I should be ok. He was right. I aced it.
He told us what material in the code book to highlight and where and how to tab.
When I went in to take the exam, the proctors said no highlighted code books are allowed and they checked everyone. When she checked mine she flipped the pages quickly while she was talking to the class and each time she looked back down at my book it just so happened that the un-highlighted pages where flipping through her fingers and when she glanced back up, the highlighted pages were flipping by. She looked at me and said my code book was ok. Wheew! Lucky break for me. So during the exam when a proctor was approaching, I closed my book. Lol.


----------



## marc76075

On the Iso's, do you do drainage and water distribution on the same ISO, or is it one or the other?


----------



## Tommy plumber

On my exam, we were asked to draw DWV only on the isos. No water lines. I also did not see any gas diagrams.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Plasticman said:


> I signed up for a refresher course with AAA construction school. Lasted all day Sunday and Monday. I was already scheduled to take the exam 2 weeks later.
> The instructor said he advises to wait at least 30 days before taking the exam but since I was already scheduled to take it he said study every other night for the first week and don't even look at the study material at all for the next week and I should be ok. He was right. I aced it.
> He told us what material in the code book to highlight and where and how to tab.
> When I went in to take the exam, the proctors said no highlighted code books are allowed and they checked everyone. When she checked mine she flipped the pages quickly while she was talking to the class and each time she looked back down at my book it just so happened that the un-highlighted pages where flipping through her fingers and when she glanced back up, the highlighted pages were flipping by. She looked at me and said my code book was ok. Wheew! Lucky break for me. So during the exam when a proctor was approaching, I closed my book. Lol.


 



I don't know where you took your exam, but we were allowed high-lighted books. I'd have to check the state website again, but I think they state that high-lighting is OK.


----------



## 6th Density

Tommy plumber said:


> I don't know where you took your exam, but we were allowed high-lighted books. I'd have to check the state website again, but I think they state that high-lighting is OK.



Yes highlighting is OK. You can't however write in highlight.

The only place in the FL Plumbing code book you can use a pen is to darken out a typo in the water sizing tables in appendix E. 

E.16 and E.17 show the same category for a water distribution pipe sizing table. Both state "friction loss in fairly rough pipe." E.17 should state, "friction loss in rough pipe."

"Fairly rough pipe" is new black iron or galv. "Rough pipe" is the crap pipe you find when you get a service call to repipe a house with black iron or galv.


----------



## marc76075

Looks like I'm gonna have to make a call to the DBPR on Monday and get some clarification on the highlighting thing. Thanks again for the input guys.


----------



## Proud Plumber

I highlighted and tabbed mine like crazy. You can also use a pen to underline as opposed to highlight.


----------



## Tommy plumber

marc76075 said:


> Hey everyone, I was hoping to get some advice from the FL plumbers on the state exam or anybody that wants to add their 2 cents. I go for my exam on feb 23rd. I know the test is open book but for the past 4 months I've been trying to memorize the code and the other books. Am I trying to do to much? I already knew a decent amount of the code from work and just looking up important bits of it. I guess I'm just getting nervous now that its a few weeks away. Can anyone share experience taking their exam or advice so I don't feel like I have to study from 4pm-midnight everyday?


 



Get up early, eat a good breakfast, and get there early at testing center. I took mine in Kissimmee at some large gymnasium. You'll have to be checked-in so don't forget your I.D. Also, drink coffee or take a caffeine pill. Studies have shown that people score a few points higher on exams when they're buzzing on caffeine. 

My exam was loaded with med gas questions in the AM session. So you better be familiar with that NFPA 99. Most of the questions are pulled from chapt. 5 of NFPA 99. Remember: A level (1) facility is a hospital; level (2) is a dentist office and level (3) is a nursing home.


----------



## marc76075

I called DBPR and they redirected me to whoever proctors the test, and highlighting is allowed. i got my tabs a few weeks ago, and continued highlighting. med gas code is killing me though, that's some tough code to read. i have to be in the right frame of mind to comprehend it. 

on the isos, do they give you a floor plan of the buildings like on a blue print? or is some of it redrawing an incorrect iso? I'm not too worried about the multiple choice as i am more wondering what the will give me to base my isos off of. 

and BTW, i got a 4 pack of redbull waiting to go for the morning of the 23rd:thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber

Our testing is geared to intimidate. Just remember it is nothing more than a game. Once you are in the test for an 1/2 hour or so you relax. The process of check in and the worry you forgot something are stressful enough. So pack up two nights before, and quadruple check yourself. I was so nervous the night before my building test I even drove the route to test center to make sure I knew where I was going. Make yourself an AM check list.

My strategy was this and I passed both the first time.

Clear Ziploc bag with all supplies including chocolate, five hour energy,bottled water,nicorette gum, rolaids, tylenol, Gas x (the gentleman beside me forgot his gas x and almost got biotch slapped) 2 calculators. Peppermint can revive the senses as chocolate and caffeine can boost energy. I was aloowed on clear gallon zip loc

Book ends stand your books up it saves time to be neat. the test is in fact a marathon and every minute counts. 

Take your TOC and indexes from each book and put them at the front of the book. it saves critical time not having to flip to the end of the book every time.

Do NOT study the day before, I went fishing for the day and drove up the night before and got a room close to the testing site. I took my building test in Palmetto, and Plumbing in Kissimee. 

I spend the first thirty minutes of every exam reading the questions and marking down which book I think the answer is. I also give it a 1-3 rating of easy to hard. I go through all of my ones one book at a time. Followed by 2's and3's. If I recognize another answer I put a pencil in the book for later when the question comes around. I never deviate from strategy, I stay with it all three passes through the exam. Last 15 minutes the un answered are all B or C. I draw a diagonal line through completed questions. Anything more than a minute or two is enough time for a question,move on do not stress overany one question. The odd balls are most likely pilot questions and mean nothing either way.

Even if I was sure of the answer I reread the question looking for tricks, and made sure I found it word for word in the book. All to often people just answer questions and dont look up they usually fail. Almost every question can be found word for word in one of the books.


----------



## Tommy plumber

marc76075 said:


> I called DBPR and they redirected me to whoever proctors the test, and highlighting is allowed. i got my tabs a few weeks ago, and continued highlighting. med gas code is killing me though, that's some tough code to read. i have to be in the right frame of mind to comprehend it.
> 
> on the isos, do they give you a floor plan of the buildings like on a blue print? or is some of it redrawing an incorrect iso? I'm not too worried about the multiple choice as i am more wondering what the will give me to base my isos off of.
> 
> and BTW, i got a 4 pack of redbull waiting to go for the morning of the 23rd:thumbsup:


 



Yes, they give a floor plan like a blue print. So it's like you are up above the rooms looking down. You probably know this already, before drawing isos, write N,S, E and W in the four corners of your paper. That helps you to start getting the iso visualized in your mind.

I was very anxious the morning of my exam. I took like 3 1/2 hrs to do all (5). I was afraid to put my first line down on the paper, because I was afraid that my iso might start to go off the paper. I was worried that if I was nearly finished with an iso, and my drawing was starting to go off the paper, that I would have to start all over again. While practicing at home, I learned to draw isos smaller rather than larger. My advice: draw small. With overly large drawings, your vents will start to creep off the page and you'll have to re-draw. Like Proud Plumber states, every minute counts. When the proctor said, "Pencils down, the morning session is over", I had just finished. I got all (5) isos done and answered the (50) multiple choice but I needed every minute of 4 hrs and 45 minutes.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Am I missing something you have an open book test are you serious what other states have open book? 
If I told any plumber here that he could open his book for the test .....

I'm actually shocked

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Am I missing something you have an open book test are you serious what other states have open book?
> If I told any plumber here that he could open his book for the test .....
> 
> I'm actually shocked
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


 



Let me tell you what college professors say about open-book tests: they are timed, loaded with an enormous amount of test material and you have to draw (5) lengthy isometric drawings. In some cases, open-book are more difficult than a closed-book exam. I can tell you in all seriousness that the Florida state master plumbing exam is a difficult test to pass the first time. 

Yes it is open-book, but we are tested on (6) different codes:

1) Plumbing code
2) Fuel gas code
3)Medical gas code NFPA 99
4)Fire standpipe code NFPA 14
5) On-site waste treatment and disposal code(septic tanks) printed by state health dept.
6)Solar water and pool heating code

All of that is considered the scope of a licensed plumbing contractor. And that's the 1st test.

The 2nd test covers:

1) License law-(state)
2) OSHA law-(fed)
3) Lien law-(state)
4) Tax law-(fed)
5) Labor law-(state and fed)
6)Contract law-(state)
7) Insurance and bond law-(state and fed)
8) Workers comp law-(state)
9) Construction management
10) Accounting law-(state)


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

I'm sure its not easy and I appreciate the ISO drawings the scope of our test sounds pretty similar Ive been actually thinking about this and open book would mess with your time although tagging and having a system would help memorizing the answer using practice tests would be better/faster and I guess having the book/s would be great 

Our written test comprises of 100 multiple choice questions 50 code 20 low pressure boiler 20 on plan reading/violation and 10 on ISO reading/material 

I had the best teachers we studied thousands of possible questions

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

Oh yeah, our master's exam is a total of (16) hours spread over (2) days.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Tommy plumber said:


> Oh yeah, our master's exam is a total of (16) hours spread over (2) days.


Wow 
well after our written we have a beauty contest

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Tommy plumber said:


> Oh yeah, our master's exam is a total of (16) hours spread over (2) days.


Actually I like the sound of that and the second I sway any power I will be sure to try and implement that here but without the open book lol

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

Most guys here take the trade knowledge (plumbing), and the next day they take the business & finance. That is another reason why the fail rate is high.

I studied for (3) months, took the trade knowledge in August, studied (3) more months, then took the business & finance later that year in December. To sit for both exams on back to back days is too much information to study for. I concentrated on (1) exam at a time.

Sent from my home computer. :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Do you guys have a practical exam?

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Do you guys have a practical exam?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


 



No. Only written with (5) isometric drawings. I know in NYC you guys have to fit pipes together and solder, etc. That sounds fun!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Tommy plumber said:


> No. Only written with (5) isometric drawings. I know in NYC you guys have to fit pipes together and solder, etc. That sounds fun!


Yep we gotta solder a 3" copper project and 3/4" blk triple offset using flange, left right nip & coupling and flange. One drip of solder or one chewed up nip and your done 
You get three chances to pass the practical after passing written then you need to retake the written

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## marc76075

I just got off the phone with my uncle whos a master plumber in NYC. He said he had a friend whos been a master plumber in NYC for years come down to Florida to take the test ( he was thinking of moving) he didn't study because he though the Florida test was going to be a cake walk. He failed horribly.

Sent from my Droid, version 2.2 froyo update, flash enabled, with plumbing zone app, downloaded from the market.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

I don't doubt that but if he had studied well you know what they say if you can make it here

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Proud Plumber

They make FL exams difficult for the experienced tradesman to pass. People who actually have 0 knowledge of a trade tend to pass with higher scores, usually the first time. Which is why many plumbers send there wives to take the test for them. It is nothing more than a mind maze. Designed to make people fail. 

I have now sat through two Florida contractors exams, and Mississippi's building test. The hardest was the CBC because it was a two day marathon. The business test could not be passed with out strategy or preparation IMHO.


----------



## 6th Density

marc76075 said:


> I called DBPR and they redirected me to whoever proctors the test, and highlighting is allowed. i got my tabs a few weeks ago, and continued highlighting. med gas code is killing me though, that's some tough code to read. i have to be in the right frame of mind to comprehend it.
> 
> on the isos, do they give you a floor plan of the buildings like on a blue print? or is some of it redrawing an incorrect iso? I'm not too worried about the multiple choice as i am more wondering what the will give me to base my isos off of.
> 
> and BTW, i got a 4 pack of redbull waiting to go for the morning of the 23rd:thumbsup:


Tommy and Proud Plumber make great points. 
Remember you get extra points on your iso's for drawing (as best as possible) to scale. That doesn't mean youhave to measure out each line you draw. It means as best as possible. This however makes it hard on you to get your drawing to fit on the paper. Just keep in mind your vents before you reach your starting point. It's very easy to throw a vent off the page on the upper right side. 

Also don't forget to freshen up on your fuel gas "venting" codes. Generally in new construction gas venting is something the HVAC guys deal with (at least around here). Doesn't mean you won't encounter such issues if you're doing service work. Anyways I got burnt going into the test because I was weak on gas venting. I had at about 7 questions on it. Questions about codes on common gas vents and chimney flues. High-light 503.10.3.4 and 503.10.4 and 503.10.11
They will ask you information about a "specific appliance" code, know that you can find it in chapter 6 (BIG hint highlight 624.1, "manufacturer's instructions"). Make sure you read up on the appendix B section. And refer to 504.2 table. Know how to size a vent pipe with or without offsets. Highlight and know all of 304.6 and 304.6 sub-parts
Highlight 306.3, know the clear access dimensions.

Understand that that they might ask you to size a gas line or vent for an appliance without giving you the btu's. Know that you can find such an appliance on table 402.2. Hint: a 50 gal water heater is about 50,000 btu's.

Like I said man, I went in thinking it was mainly going to be gas piping, not venting. I wasn't prepared.

One more big pointer. A lot of Florida plumbers don't know the liability involved with fuel gas code section 302. i think almost all of us have violated this at one time or another. For some reason they did not add this to the plumbers code book. In your afternoon test (plumbing) you might get asked a question about this. Know that it's only found in the fuel gas.

Good luck man! If I had to do it all over again, I'd wear an elbow brace for the arm that you use to hold your iso triangle. And if you drink up too much caffeine, you're going to loose time going to the restroom, diuretics!
Cheers


----------



## 6th Density

And a huge hint for ya on the med gas.

98% of the questions come out of chapter 5.:thumbsup:

Hope that helps a little. If you're a good plumber then the afternoon test will be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## marc76075

Thanks for all the info everyone. I feel like I'm pretty well prepared for the test. But the second I think that the doubts start rolling in.
I had no clue about possible extra points on the Isos for getting them scaled or close to scale. I'm actually pretty good at isos. ( hope that statement doesn't bite me in a$$ the morning of the 23rd)


----------



## 6th Density

You can get a possible 10 on each drawing, not 8. A total of 50 points not 40. That is why the drawings are so important. Each test question is only worth a little over a .5 point (I think it's .54). You need a 70 to pass. If you get a perfect 50 on drawings you can potentially miss up to around 70 questions!!
You can get bonus points by. Drawing to scale. Drawing water closet flanges (just an oval) for floor mount and wall mount. Make sure you read the legend and draw the right fixture. Make sure you don't draw a p-trap for a urinal stub-out if you have a urinal with integral p-trap in legend. Don't just draw a sideways ptrap with a curve, draw all p-traps with straight lines showing proper direction (north,south,east,west). Draw your VTR symbol showing direction. It doesn't matter what direction, just that it follows the 30-60-90 rule. Label all fixtures legibly and use abbreviations whenever you can.:thumbsup:

And they say assume all drawing are correct. Do not try to alter the drawing because there might be a possible code violation. They are not judging you that way.


----------



## marc76075

Just finished my exam. 90.63% !!!!! I'm off to celebrate!!!!!!!


----------



## 6th Density

marc76075 said:


> Just finished my exam. 90.63% !!!!! I'm off to celebrate!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!

I got the same exact score back in December!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick

6th Density said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I got the same exact score back in December!!!
> :thumbup:


That is interesting.


----------



## Tommy plumber

marc76075 said:


> Just finished my exam. 90.63% !!!!! I'm off to celebrate!!!!!!!


 



Congratulations, Marc. Great job....:thumbsup: When do you take the business and finance?


----------



## Tommy plumber

I guess all the advice Proud Plumber and I gave you paid off big...:whistling2:

I'll be checking my mailbox for that check...:laughing:


----------



## 6th Density

Slick, considering they grade each iso on a 100 point scale divided by 10, the odds are pretty big. A score of an 89 on an iso drawing gives you 8.9 points towards your total test score.


Marc, the hard part is done, but...

...I recommend you use a licensing agency to help you get your state license application together. It is a complete pain in the arse.
The second the CILB finds a glitch in your license application, they stop reviewing it and tell you to send a new one with all new fees. They don't stop to tell you all the mistakes they've found, they only tell you the first one they found. 
Or so I've heard.

I used API Processing. They are not cheap (IMO) but at least I had someone who could review my app before they send it in.

The licensing process will make you never want to go delinquent on your renewal fees or continuing ed.


----------



## Tommy plumber

6th Density said:


> Marc, the hard part is done, but...
> 
> ...I recommend you use a licensing agency to help you get your state license application together. It is a complete pain in the arse.
> The second the CILB finds a glitch in your license application, they stop reviewing it and tell you to send a new one with all new fees. They don't stop to tell you all the mistakes they've found, they only tell you the first one they found.
> Or so I've heard.
> 
> I used API Processing. They are not cheap (IMO) but at least I had someone who could review my app before they send it in.
> 
> The licensing process will make you never want to go delinquent on your renewal fees or continuing ed.


 



I filled out my own application for the license. It was not the way the state wanted it. The only page they had a problem with was the 'work verification' page. They'll mail you a deficiency letter telling you this. That's when I contacted Chrissy at Licenses Etc. Inc. She charged me $ 150.00 to type those (1) or (2) pgs I needed. Had she prepared the whole license application, I think her fee was $ 750.00. 

My advice: If you can speak English well, than send in your own app. If you don't feel comfortable typing all those pages up yourself, then cough up the money.:sweatdrop: 

When my app was accepted by the state, Chrissy called me on telephone (actually got my wife first) and told me I was granted a license. Needless to say, I was stoked! :clap:


----------



## marc76075

Thanks to everyone that helped out. I appreciate all the info


----------



## Proud Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> I filled out my own application for the license. It was not the way the state wanted it. The only page they had a problem with was the 'work verification' page. They'll mail you a deficiency letter telling you this. That's when I contacted Chrissy at Licenses Etc. Inc. She charged me $ 150.00 to type those (1) or (2) pgs I needed. Had she prepared the whole license application, I think her fee was $ 750.00.
> 
> My advice: If you can speak English well, than send in your own app. If you don't feel comfortable typing all those pages up yourself, then cough up the money.:sweatdrop:
> 
> When my app was accepted by the state, Chrissy called me on telephone (actually got my wife first) and told me I was granted a license. Needless to say, I was stoked! :clap:


I used API for my building license and did it myself for plumbing. API was expensive, and once I learned the game from them I felt comfortable doing it my self. The state check list is pretty easy to follow.


----------



## loren

*Fla state certified plumber*




marc76075 said:


> Hey everyone, I was hoping to get some advice from the FL plumbers on the state exam or anybody that wants to add their 2 cents. I go for my exam on feb 23rd. I know the test is open book but for the past 4 months I've been trying to memorize the code and the other books. Am I trying to do to much? I already knew a decent amount of the code from work and just looking up important bits of it. I guess I'm just getting nervous now that its a few weeks away. Can anyone share experience taking their exam or advice so I don't feel like I have to study from 4pm-midnight everyday?


----------



## loren

*Fla state certified plumber*

JUST MAKE SURE YOU KNOW HOW TO USE YOUR BOOKS.
DONT WORRY SO MUCH ABOUT CODE, WORRY ABOUT MED GAS
AND FUEL GAS!! DRAWINGS VERY EASY. ALOT EASIER THE
JOURNEY MEN TEST. IF YOU THINK TEST IS BAD WAIT TO 
YOU SEND APPLICATION TO STATE(nightmare) MIGHT WANT
TO START APPLICATION NOW WHILE PREPARING FOR TEST.


GOOD LUCK


----------



## Proud Plumber

loren said:


> JUST MAKE SURE YOU KNOW HOW TO USE YOUR BOOKS.
> DONT WORRY SO MUCH ABOUT CODE, WORRY ABOUT MED GAS
> AND FUEL GAS!! DRAWINGS VERY EASY. ALOT EASIER THE
> JOURNEY MEN TEST. IF YOU THINK TEST IS BAD WAIT TO
> YOU SEND APPLICATION TO STATE(nightmare) MIGHT WANT
> TO START APPLICATION NOW WHILE PREPARING FOR TEST.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK


:whistling2:


----------

